# TO ALL MIMB MEMBERS



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok members lets get involved in this it is for a good cause all donations go for service and upkeep on mimb site and if you are able to figure out the hints you all have two chances to win :rockn: go here for directions
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=contest_jan2010


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

What if I want to donate more than $1? I know I'll still only get 1 entry for the thing, but just "what if"...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

If my paypal account would not be screwed up i would be trying. I will try to get it fixed but i am offshore and my 2 bank accounts were tied to it and it will not let me use the accounts for another paypal account. so i dont know what to do to get it right.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Im sure phree or one of the mods will chime in about the donations


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm sure there will be no problems with donating more. Hold off and and depending on how many entries we have we may change the entry number for the sake of making it worth while


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't have a problem with only getting 1 entry... but I just don't want to charge only $1 to my card... seems kinda redundant... What if it was changed to where people can donate however much they choose, but you have to donate at least $1 to be entered...

I love this forum, so I think I would probly donate at least $10 for it..


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

that would be fine by me i believe its steves paypal so should make sure you put an note that says what its for.

CALLING PHREEBSD comin phreebsd


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> I don't have a problem with only getting 1 entry... but I just don't want to charge only $1 to my card... seems kinda redundant... What if it was changed to where people can donate however much they choose, but you have to donate at least $1 to be entered...
> 
> I love this forum, so I think I would probly donate at least $10 for it..


Become a Subscribing Member and just add an additional dollar.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^^good idea.... I didnt realize he wasnt a subscriber


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

tomorrow at 10 am i will be giving a free entry into the give away in this thread so be here for your chance to win i will donate a dollar in someones name


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I was gonna try that too, but the subscribing member fee is a set amount also.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds good to me!
you all have 4 days left to get your name in the pot!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

who's ready to win another entry into the giveway


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

me me me i am! LOL


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok starting in five minutes the 10th person to pm me I will pay a dollar to get your name in the giveway open to all members


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

i will pm you 10 times!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

2 pms per person


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

sent my 2.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

me too! but what if you already paid your dollar?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

still waiting the winner it doesn't matter if you already paid this is the bonus round


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

cojack said:


> me too! but what if you already paid your dollar?


that's fine. we're going to allow 10 max per person. 1 find and 9 dollaz is max for a total of 10


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey phree whats up for this years meet and greet same place or something different I am going to try and make this one maybe we should have a donation and by a hog to eat


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Meet and greet close to ga./bama


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> that's fine. we're going to allow 10 max per person. 1 find and 9 dollaz is max for a total of 10


 
So i pay up $8 more and i'm good for 10 entry's? sounds good


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I think we should start a new thread with poll see where everybody wants to go


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's what we did last year. had about 5 places in a poll and users picked most popular location for all attendees.
da brute - that's correct.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

wait a minute.......so your saying a could have paid 9 to begain with? or we changin the rules in the middle of a giveway? just askin, here i get charged for using my debit card so i'm going to have to pass on the extra 8 bucks dang it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

in fact, to test my algorithm to pick the winner i added you in 8 more times. 
you name comes up about 80% of the time with the current odds.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Im still waiting on the winner


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that sucks i already sent in my two. dont think anyone is watching this thread.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Come on Members PM BruteMan for a (chance on a) free entry


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

agreed nobody is watching I figured there would be more people considering it free


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I can send you more if you like.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

sent my 2


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

dabrute your avatar pic is wild lookin and the pic in you r sig. is cool to


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank's BTW where's my cheesie poofs (entry) lol


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

We have a winner *Brutally Muddin* AAARRTYY:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

sent my 2......


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I am sending the donation now


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

what did i win......what did i win???? LOL....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*For those that asked: *2nd Anual MIMB M&G*


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats B M :bigok:


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

bruteman said:


> I am sending the donation now



Your DA MAN, thx bruteman......much appreciated......


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

DaBrute said:


> Congrats B M :bigok:



Thx DaBrute MIMB ROCKS!!! :rockn:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks to the both of yall


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Money sent this was a good deal and all the thanks should go to brute650i for the donation


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

bruteman said:


> Money sent this was a good deal and all the thanks should go to brute650i for the donation



Thanks to brute650i....
btw i just added my donation thru pay pal....just as soon send whatever the "give away" is too.....since my luck is going GREAT!!!! LOL

BTW, I think I should win anyway....after all, the drawing is the day after my B-day.......ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

money sent!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

New Hint to find the link has been put up in other thread


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

and you better get there *WITH "XTREME VELOCITY"*!!


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

dang If I did not know any better I would say That looks like a hint


----------

